# When to introduce babies to pellets and hay?



## kyrose (Jul 15, 2013)

I have 3 2week old orphaned babies,and im wondering when they can be introduced to pellets,hay and water? They are a larger meat breed that lost their momma to the heat.Thanks


----------



## animalmom (Jul 15, 2013)

The best thing would be if you could foster them to another doe.  Kits learn by doing what the doe does.

But if fostering isn't possible then you can try putting pellets and hay in their cage.  Do you know if the kits have been hopping in and out of the nest box before the doe died?  Do you think they saw the doe eat hay and pellets?  If they have seen this, or better yet tried it while the doe was with them then you probably should be ok. 

If the kits haven't seen the doe eat hay or pellets, or drink water, then I would think you need to put the kits where they can see what other rabbits do.  Kits learn to eat by seeing what their mom eats.  With my kits I see that they are interested in pellets at that age, but it is more a sniff.  Can't say I've seen a 2 week old kit eat a pellet.

I'd give it a try by putting the pellets down low in the cage so the kits can find them.  I'd even put a little hay on the floor of the cage.  How are you watering them:  bottle or crock?  If it is a crock you may need to drip some water on their noses for them to get the idea.  If you use bottles and have the drinking tube with the ball then you just need to jiggle the water over the ball when one of them is near.  If one "gets it" that is all you need as the other two will follow.

Resist the urge to give the kits a piece of lettuce.  The lettuce could do more harm than good.

Wow, do keep us posted on your progress.  I wish you the best of luck with your little ones and will keep my fingers crossed for them, and you.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 15, 2013)

They should already have constant access to hay, pellets and water at this point. As soon as kits venture out of the nest, they start exploring their world. Like any young thing, they use all of their senses to do it, including their sense of taste - they will nibble a lot of things that aren't really edible (fingernails, for example  ). I would put the pellets in a shallow dish so they can easily reach them. Before long, they might sit in the dish and poop and pee in it  , but right now, access is more important. I would mix some plain, dry rolled oats in there (Quaker Old-Fashioned Oats, for example) because they are easy for little ones to eat.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone.I actually ended up calling my vet.He told me to stop the formula and put pellets,oats and timothy hay n with them.The biggest one went for a little bit of everything,the middle sized one ate but hasnt drank yet,but the smallest one hasnt done anything yet,so im a bit worried about that one.When i wake it up,it will hop around a bit but then go back to sleep.I have them in a cage n my living room where i can keep a good eye on them...


----------

